#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Australian Government Invites Applications for Australian Development Scholarships 20

## Engineering_Updates

Australian Government invites applications for pursing full time undergraduate or postgraduate study at participating Australian Universities.

Scholarship Details:

The scholarship will cover full tuition fees, return air travel-payment of a single return, economy class airfare to and from Australia, via the most direct route. Establishment allowance-a once only payment of A$5,000 as a contribution towards as accommodation expenses, text books, study materials.

Eligibility Criteria:

Candidate should be a minimum of 18 years of age at the time of commencing the Scholarship

Candidate should be a citizen of a participating country (as listed on AusAIDs Scholarship website) and be residing in and applying for the Scholarship from their country of citizenship.

How to Apply:

Candidates can apply online.
If unable to submit an online application, candidates can apply by mail.

Important Dates:

Application deadline: Tuesday, April 30, 2013.

Visit: http://www.ausaid.gov.au/australia-awards/Pages/studyin.aspx





  Similar Threads: Applications invited for Romanian Government Scholarships 2013 by Romanian State, Rom University of Kent, UK Invites Applications for Postgraduate Scholarships 2013 Best universities of australia - Ranking of Australian University Australian Immgiration - How to apply for student visa in Australia

----------


## amydecia

It is a good news for students seeking under graduation or post graduation. I am going to spread this good news to mine relations and colleagues.

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

I completely agree with amydecia. Its a great opportunity for the students.

----------

